# Kennwortschutz und Verschlüsselung bei Excel Datei aufheben



## Wedi (17. Januar 2012)

*Kennwortschutz und Verschlüsselung bei Excel Datei aufheben*

Hi Leute, ich hab ein Problem vielleicht kann mir ja jemand helfen.

Und zwar habe ich eine Excel Datei (.xls) die Kennwortgeschützt ist... wenn ich mich nicht irre sogar dazu noch Verschlüsselt....

Jetzt will ich die Verschlüsselung und den Kennwortschutz los werden. 
Habe keine Passwörter!
Gibts da eine möglichkeit die los zu werden?

Was ich schon Probiert habe ist nachdem ich die Datei geöffnet haben ALT+F11 
wenn ich dann ins Visual Basic rein komme dann auf "Diese Arbeitsmappe" gehe und die Passwörter rauslöschen will (8 Sterne), schreibt es sich nach dem löschen wieder automatisch rein. Jemand noch ne andere idee?

mfg Wedi


----------



## utakata (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Kennwortschutz und Verschlüsselung bei Excel Datei aufheben*

Ich denke nicht das du hier eine Antwort dazu bekommst.

1. Wieso willst du eigentlich an so einem Dokument?
2. Wieso weisst du das PW nicht? Ist das Dokument denn nicht für dich bestimmt?
3. Ist diese Funktion ja dazu da, dass man ja nicht so leicht rein kommt (oder entfernen kann).
4. In diesem Forum wird dir nicht geholfen, sobald du etwas nicht legales machen willst.

Gruss Kevin


----------



## onslaught (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Kennwortschutz und Verschlüsselung bei Excel Datei aufheben*

Den Schutz aufheben kann nur derjenige der ihn erstellt hat oder derjenige der das Passwort erhalten hat.

Wozu wäre es sonst ein "Schutz" ?


----------

